# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  FASC Videocontest

## cbuchegger

hey dudes! 

vl haben die einen oder anderen von euch schon von FASC gehört (eine marke die rießen hoodies produziert) und ich habe an einen kleinen contest von denen teilgenommen wobei ich in einem kleinen park 2 tage lang zeit hatte einen kleinen edit zu filmen, leider war das wetter schlecht (obwohl übermäßiger schneefall ist doch wieder gut oder?) und ich bin leider nicht wirklich gut in sachen edits machen, jedoch hatte ich spaß in den 2 tagen und bin offen für kritik (wie gesagt ich bin nicht gut in edits machen[) 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2idHv-6VIw
danke an jeden der klickt ;D

----------

